# Work Shop pics or videos!



## NoobShooter

was just wondering what your work shops look like.. Clean or dirty lets see your set up.. The two pictures is the outside of the shed. The one picture you can see my catchbox off in the background. I actually ordered the main part of the shed, built and delivered.. Then built a porch, and then a room specially for woodwork. Check out the video, I should have cleaned it first but I thought... Let them see it like it is.. 90% of the time at least..


----------



## ash

Sweet digs, Bro.

I'll throw a video up this evening if I get through my work in time.


----------



## e~shot

Wow, wonderful buddy. It made me jealous


----------



## quarterinmynose

Heck yes. alright I'll join in. Tomorrow after work first thing I'll make a video of my catastrophe(not that you haven't seen it, but now everyone else can see my mess!)

Man, am I glad I at least cleared the bench a bit this afternoon.


----------



## Hrawk

Well while it's kinda clean and only a bit wet, thought I'd snap some pics.

This is my little man cave. Only a 3m x 3m tin shed, but it gives me somewhere to keep my toys.










Obligatory shot of the catch box










The main work area for slingshots. Don't worry, I'm as surprised as you are that you can see the top at the moment.










Pretty much all I use for most slingshots. Belt / disc sander. band drill press or two and a buffer / grinder. Air comp under the bench, cant live without this.










My babies, the lathe and the mill. Big stack of aluminium bar and tube, nylon, stainless and various timbers up the end.



















Laying the slab, bit over a year ago now










The cleanest it ever was or will be again


----------



## NoobShooter

Very Cool.. Nice and neat too. Mine gets a good cleaning around 3-4 times a year..


----------



## Hrawk

NoobShooter said:


> Very Cool.. Nice and neat too. Mine gets a good cleaning around 3-4 times a year..


Mine gets cleaned when I loose something.

Rubbish gets pushed off the bench tops into a pile on the floor when I snap pics for the forum


----------



## Imperial

you two do not have sheds, garages, or man caves. you guys have laboratories. im sorta surprised there wasnt a beer keg or a refrigerator with beer inside of H's shed or an empty beer can hanging inside his catch box as a target (so sad), props to noobshooter for the heinekens on the work bench.


----------



## Hrawk

Imperial said:


> you two do not have sheds, garages, or man caves. you guys have laboratories. im sorta surprised there wasnt a beer keg or a refrigerator with beer inside of H's shed or an empty beer can hanging inside his catch box as a target (so sad), props to noobshooter for the heinekens on the work bench.


Check again dude !!!


----------



## Imperial

Hrawk said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> you two do not have sheds, garages, or man caves. you guys have laboratories. im sorta surprised there wasnt a beer keg or a refrigerator with beer inside of H's shed or an empty beer can hanging inside his catch box as a target (so sad), props to noobshooter for the heinekens on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Check again dude !!!
Click to expand...

from the damage, it looks like a pepsi can. insufficient clarity. <_<


----------



## e~shot

Here is my one, multipurpose table, function as Workbench, Study table & Sewing machine table.


----------



## BCLuxor

Hrawk said:


> Well while it's kinda clean and only a bit wet, thought I'd snap some pics.
> 
> This is my little man cave. Only a 3m x 3m tin shed, but it gives me somewhere to keep my toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory shot of the catch box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main work area for slingshots. Don't worry, I'm as surprised as you are that you can see the top at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all I use for most slingshots. Belt / disc sander. band drill press or two and a buffer / grinder. Air comp under the bench, cant live without this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies, the lathe and the mill. Big stack of aluminium bar and tube, nylon, stainless and various timbers up the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying the slab, bit over a year ago now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cleanest it ever was or will be again


Hrawk you have a remarkably similar set up to me ( small size) can you please check the comment I left under the bid you posted about the process of making a slingshot in the video section I would love to see how you archive what I mention using the tools you have .


----------



## NoobShooter

I'm surprised that only three people showed there shops. Come on guys! Lets see whatcha got!


----------



## quarterinmynose

comin' up.

This may take a little while.


----------



## NoobShooter

quarterinmynose said:


> comin' up.
> 
> This may take a little while.


hmm.. must be cleaning it first then..


----------



## Btoon84

My garage on the end of a row of 10, then more after that. My garage is the only one I know of that is being used as a "shop". I live in a condo complex with a lot of people. My garage is right up at the front. The downside besides a small space (which seeing some of your spaces, I can't complain) is that my garage is right where everyone turns, they have a clear shot right into my shop and a nice slow view of all my stuff as they drive by or wait to turn left or right. I've finally amassed enough sh!t to put in front of the view to sort of obstruct everything. I just don't like people eyeballin' everything... who knows. It is way too hot here to close the garage and when I'm sanding I def need the door open. So open it stays.... Like I said, I just put a lot of stuff up to the front to catch the eye and by the time they try and focus on anything further in... they have already drove by. The other downside to this shop location.... is that fact that EVERYONE stops by to ask if I fix furniture. This was fine the first few times... but once I figured out it is just people with their cheap a$$ walmart furniture, I stopped saying the obligatory "I'll take a look at it". Now I just say I don't have time  If they are not asking me to fix furniture.... they want me to build something for them, or cut something for them, or loan them a screwdriver, or a hammer, or to sand something to be painted, or to fix their shower head, hang their plasma TV.... etc. I surprisingly oblige most requests. In fact today, I turned away a man wanting me to build a cross for his Church. I spend a lot of time out there and in the 3 years since I've lived here, I've come to know most of the people that turn right. I can't wait for the day I have a shop that is not so.... public. Here are a couple pics... It's pretty messy right now. I really spend a lot of time in there. I just love being in the shop. Even if I'm not making slingshots... which is rare these days.















The desk when clean


----------



## Rayshot

I have a buffer at the foot of the drill press on the floor and a portable router table I pull out occasionally to the middle of the available bay of the garage. Other wise it is at the power tools you see or the 31 x 56 inch workbench.


----------



## quarterinmynose

sorry, some of it is a little out of focus, I'm new to the video with my camera. And, it seems a couple seconds got chopped here and there, weird. Stupid editing program trying to think for me.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Btoon84 said:


> My garage on the end of a row of 10, then more after that. My garage is the only one I know of that is being used as a "shop". I live in a condo complex with a lot of people. My garage is right up at the front. The downside besides a small space (which seeing some of your spaces, I can't complain) is that my garage is right where everyone turns, they have a clear shot right into my shop and a nice slow view of all my stuff as they drive by or wait to turn left or right. I've finally amassed enough sh!t to put in front of the view to sort of obstruct everything. I just don't like people eyeballin' everything... who knows. It is way too hot here to close the garage and when I'm sanding I def need the door open. So open it stays.... Like I said, I just put a lot of stuff up to the front to catch the eye and by the time they try and focus on anything further in... they have already drove by. The other downside to this shop location.... is that fact that EVERYONE stops by to ask if I fix furniture. This was fine the first few times... but once I figured out it is just people with their cheap a$$ walmart furniture, I stopped saying the obligatory "I'll take a look at it". Now I just say I don't have time  If they are not asking me to fix furniture.... they want me to build something for them, or cut something for them, or loan them a screwdriver, or a hammer, or to sand something to be painted, or to fix their shower head, hang their plasma TV.... etc. I surprisingly oblige most requests. In fact today, I turned away a man wanting me to build a cross for his Church. I spend a lot of time out there and in the 3 years since I've lived here, I've come to know most of the people that turn right. I can't wait for the day I have a shop that is not so.... public. Here are a couple pics... It's pretty messy right now. I really spend a lot of time in there. I just love being in the shop. Even if I'm not making slingshots... which is rare these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6671.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6672.jpg
> 
> The desk when clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3520.jpg


Is that your partner in there?


----------



## Btoon84

quarterinmynose said:


> sorry, some of it is a little out of focus, I'm new to the video with my camera. And, it seems a couple seconds got chopped here and there, weird. Stupid editing program trying to think for me.


I saw those manson posters and thought.... no way.  Nice set up dude. Sounds like your father in law is the guy to know! Jelly.


----------



## Btoon84

ya, that's my Boston Terrier. Heisenberg. He loves it in the shop. I have him clipped to a length of paracord that will take him just to the edge of the garage.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Btoon84 said:


> ya, that's my Boston Terrier. Heisenberg. He loves it in the shop. I have him clipped to a length of paracord that will take him just to the edge of the garage.


awesome! shop dog.


----------



## OldSchool

This is my 1.5 story shed/shop. I don't have good inside pics or video but will try to get some more soon. As you can see was into outboards. I have reduced it to the newer fishing motors and changed a few things but it's still home.


----------



## Btoon84

OldSchool said:


> This is my 1.5 story shed/shop. I don't have good inside pics or video but will try to get some more soon. As you can see was into outboards. I have reduced it to the newer fishing motors and changed a few things but it's still home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shed 118.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCI0114.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCI0115.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCI0116.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCI0117.JPG


Cool outboards man! A few of those look pretty old! I like seeing what things people did prior to slingshots... thanks for sharing


----------



## Hrawk

Are you building one of these ?


----------



## OldSchool

Btoon84

lol. no, I just get started on somerhing I enjoy and then things went terribly wrong some how. :what: I have it under control now though :banghead:

Thanks Btoon84. the oldest was . 1925 a few 1939s and lots of 50s.


----------



## ash

Here's my quick shop tour video. It's a bit general purpose, but there is some slingshot content in there.


----------



## quarterinmynose

ash said:


> Here's my quick shop tour video. It's a bit general purpose, but there is some slingshot content in there.


Holy nutz man!!! Awesome. I can't really say anymore than that, there is just too much......


----------



## e~shot

Wow... man it is not a workshop it is factory


----------



## Btoon84

ash said:


> Here's my quick shop tour video. It's a bit general purpose, but there is some slingshot content in there.


Wow dude. Nice setup! Thanks for the tour!


----------



## NoobShooter

Man!!! Thats the right setup.



ash said:


> Here's my quick shop tour video. It's a bit general purpose, but there is some slingshot content in there.


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
H&#8230;ll guys, watching your shops made me thinking&#8230;
I have to renegotiate with my Wife my place in our flat 

Me making grinds








on my small kitchen knife:









My winter corner:

















This same stool as a slingshot work shop:









That's it 
Cheers
Rafał


----------



## BCLuxor

porcelanowy said:


> Hello
> H&#8230;ll guys, watching your shops made me thinking&#8230;
> I have to renegotiate with my Wife my place in our flat
> 
> Me making grinds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my small kitchen knife:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My winter corner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This same stool as a slingshot work shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it
> Cheers
> Rafał


You make the most of what you got! great work Rafal!! That slingshot looks mighty interesting!


----------



## NoobShooter

:yeahthat: Took the words right from my mouth..


----------



## BCLuxor

Well here is mine! Converted my outside garage into my shop.



Pretty much the main area where I work with the indoor catch box hanging from the roof.



My work bench with the Dremel and the band saw on the counter. ( They are portable).



My storage area with the scroll saw under covers in the green tub I have all my OLD work and around 10,000 9.5mm steel and various other amounts and size ammo.



My "safe" cuboard where I keep the slingshots I use frequently and around 500 reserve 9.5mm steel. (left to right ,Bill Hayes HTS in HDPE, Secret Santa 2012 from trobbie66, Snail Kingwood shooter, Sweet midget Pickle from PawPaw sailor, Ancient Yew natrual and my modified Dankung Cougar.



My large board store where I keep my Ply sheets and various Large sheet timber.



My exotic cuboard where I keep all my exotic scales in various woods ( Pau Rosa, Kingwood, Yew, Ebony, Yellowheart, Indian rosewood etc etc).



My outdoor range around 60ft (20M) with hanging sheet backstop, lets me get some decent ranged shooting without leaving my shop.

Hope you enjoy guys, I feel real lucky to have this space and like to think I make good use of it,


----------



## reset

I really like your indoor/outdoor range. Dont matter if its raining.or snowing.


----------



## Saderath

Just a quick tour of the workshop and some things i am working on!

And of course some shots!


----------



## ash

A lovely, tidy little workshop. Looks like you get a lot done in there!


----------



## Saderath

ash said:


> A lovely, tidy little workshop. Looks like you get a lot done in there!


Thank you! It is what i love doing!


----------



## OldSchool

Had fun today. This is the work station I use in my woodworking. Keeps the dust out of my shop :target:

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1104]


----------



## NoobShooter

OldSchool said:


> Had fun today. This is the work station I use in my woodworking. Keeps the dust out of my shop :target:


I hear that.. Looks like it was fairly nice outside too.. I sometimes work outside, but its usually indoors for me.


----------



## SmilingFury

Ok, well this is an odd one for me and you will see why shortly. My workshop has two sections in it. One is storage and the other is where my workbench is...

The storage section consists of the top of this desk that used to be where we did our computing and any writing of letters and such things. Now it is covered, as you can see, with the plastic bags that hold my saw, rasps, hand drills, sandpaper, knives, and raw forks so my wife cannot describe the desk as "a mess". Hahaha...








Now where I do all of my polymorph forming is in the kitchen. In order to avoid all the witty jokes from all you manly men who work in real workshops with power tools and such, there will be no kitchen pics. Sorry, try and use your imagination. I myself do not have or use any power tools yet.

The other half of my actual workshop where I do the woodworking(rasping, cutting, sanding, clamping forks to the bench, etc.)can be seen from the balcony outside one of my apartment windows here:







And a little more clearly here:







Unlike all of your workshops, I have a red traffic light right outside mine, where hundreds of cars and a few double decker tour buses stop so that they can stare at me and wonder what the he77 I am doing. I wear a mask for the dust and sunglasses also so I must look pretty weird. Pedestrians avoid me completely and grab their children as they curiously run up to the masked man wondering what I am doing. It really is quite entertaining for me and I enjoy it thoroughly. The only drawback is that I sometimes have to share my workshop with the occasional drunk or homeless guy who needs to take a rest. This is not much of an issue as people are remarkably polite to a masked man in sunglasses who has a knife in his hands, a saw right next to him, and a few plastic bags all around him... ...go figure.
Well that is the end of the tour, I hope you enjoyed it!
Be well,
SF


----------



## quarterinmynose

SmilingFury said:


> Unlike all of your workshops, I have a red traffic light right outside mine, where hundreds of cars and a few double decker tour buses stop so that they can stare at me and wonder what the he77 I am doing. I wear a mask for the dust and sunglasses also so I must look pretty weird. Pedestrians avoid me completely and grab their children as they curiously run up to the masked man wondering what I am doing. It really is quite entertaining for me and I enjoy it thoroughly. The only drawback is that I sometimes have to share my workshop with the occasional drunk or homeless guy who needs to take a rest. This is not much of an issue as people are remarkably polite to a masked man in sunglasses who has a knife in his hands, a saw right next to him, and a few plastic bags all around him... ...go figure.
> Well that is the end of the tour, I hope you enjoyed it!
> Be well,
> SF


That's pretty awesome, but maybe next time you head down to the shop you should bring a disposable mask for any homeless drunks that might show up.

........I wish I had a red traffic light and people to scare while wearing my mask.


----------



## B.P.R

Here my garage.... a place that has multiple uses.....

Not elaborate...or fancy.... but i spend 'quite a bit of time' in there... (the wife would say most my time .... making catapults.....game carriers and the likes.....

Got a few pictures.... wifi.... chest freezer...ferret tubes...sofa chair....stereo...lure machine (for racing the dogs) ...and endless amounts of ferreting stuff...nets...leads....racing muzzles...jackets and so on.....

Got a jigsaw...files..rasps...a dremel...sandpaper....a tin of danish oil and a tin of beeswax.... thats my catty making kit...basic...but i try my best 

I also store the quad..mountain bike and the likes in there...

Not a workshop....but a wife free area 

My hanging catchbox up there too 

Lurcher....not part of the garage kit


----------



## B.P.R

In this video is the secret santa gift ready to post to scarface tom... hence the parcel with 'tom' on it


----------



## ash

Not enough Scottish accents in that one, Lee! :rofl:

Great looking dog you've got there, too


----------



## B.P.R

ash said:


> Not enough Scottish accents in that one, Lee! :rofl:
> 
> Great looking dog you've got there, too


Cheers pal... that dogs a miracle... hit a fence in a april and completely paralysed herself from the kneck down... died on tbe operating table...had a blood transfusion etc....

Took months to get her walking again... lots of strain on the family...

She still cant use here front left leg much...

She caught a rabbit 8weeks back... pretty amazing...

Shes was nicknamed the 'ginger bullet'.... now its the '3 legged bullet' 

Theres videos on my youtube of here progress... i wont bore yous posting it here....

Ive got 3 other dogs... used for racing... hunting...ferreting etc....

I will however post this video... if yoir wondering what the tubes are for....

Training young ferrets


----------



## e~shot

BPR... your buffing wheel :wub:


----------



## B.P.R




----------



## ash

blue pocket rocket said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough Scottish accents in that one, Lee! :rofl:
> 
> Great looking dog you've got there, too
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers pal... that dogs a miracle... hit a fence in a april and completely paralysed herself from the kneck down... died on tbe operating table...had a blood transfusion etc....
> 
> Took months to get her walking again... lots of strain on the family...
> 
> She still cant use here front left leg much...
> 
> She caught a rabbit 8weeks back... pretty amazing...
> 
> Shes was nicknamed the 'ginger bullet'.... now its the '3 legged bullet'
> 
> Theres videos on my youtube of here progress... i wont bore yous posting it here....
> 
> Ive got 3 other dogs... used for racing... hunting...ferreting etc....
> 
> I will however post this video... if yoir wondering what the tubes are for....
> 
> Training young ferrets
Click to expand...

That's pretty cool, Lee. Both the ferrets and the dog's story.

I've watched quite a few rabbit hunting vids lately, with ferrets, lurchers, hawks, all kinds of nets and weapons. I keep wanting to say that Lurchers are my favourite out of that lot, but hawks are hard to beat for cool factor!


----------



## B.P.R

ash said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough Scottish accents in that one, Lee! :rofl:
> Great looking dog you've got there, too
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers pal... that dogs a miracle... hit a fence in a april and completely paralysed herself from the kneck down... died on tbe operating table...had a blood transfusion etc....
> Took months to get her walking again... lots of strain on the family...
> She still cant use here front left leg much...
> She caught a rabbit 8weeks back... pretty amazing...
> Shes was nicknamed the 'ginger bullet'.... now its the '3 legged bullet'
> Theres videos on my youtube of here progress... i wont bore yous posting it here....
> Ive got 3 other dogs... used for racing... hunting...ferreting etc....
> I will however post this video... if yoir wondering what the tubes are for....
> Training young ferrets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty cool, Lee. Both the ferrets and the dog's story.
> 
> I've watched quite a few rabbit hunting vids lately, with ferrets, lurchers, hawks, all kinds of nets and weapons. I keep wanting to say that Lurchers are my favourite out of that lot, but hawks are hard to beat for cool factor!
Click to expand...

Hawks are cool for sure! ....

But not my cup of tea... i enjoy watching them... but i enjoy watching the dogs more


----------



## PorkChopSling

My old work space started Feb. 2013






and as of Oct. 2013






and my material box


----------



## NoobShooter

Nice and organized porkchop! A lot more then mine for sure.. Love how you have R2D2 guarding your stuff..


----------



## NoobShooter

Bumping this thread for interest.


----------

